# GIGABYTE GA-P31-DS3L Problem??



## The Scarecrow (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi guys.
Has anyone known of a problem with a GIGABYTE GA-P31-DS3L motherboard.
Ill explain......If i can.
I have a E2180 left standard OR with a good stable overclock.
My gfx card is a 9600gt i can overclock it to 740/1850/1000 with NO problem ( ATItools no worries.)

Problem is when i benchmark with Aquamark 3 OR 3dmark 06 ,it scores the same wheather i OCed the GPU or not....Scores are better when i OC my CPU.........BUT throw in a OCed GPU and its no different???
Am i making sence??

Please help.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yeah your GPU has alot more muscle than your cpu ...............


the E2180 is not for gamers or benchmark folks ................. that cpu was meant for internet surfing machine / office doe-doe machine (nothing heavy or task demanding)

your cpu overclocked cant match the ability of your grafix card at stock settings ....... therefore overclocking your vid card amounts to nothing gained .................


sorry to rain on your parade ................. :wink:


----------



## The Scarecrow (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info. ..............Hopefully be getting a Phenom II 940 BE upgrade with a Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3 Motherboard AMD PhenomFX Socket AM2+ AMD 770 ATX RAID Gigabit Ethernet * Will Support AM3 CPU * Breath.... Motherboard for my birthday soon.

Cheers


----------



## The Scarecrow (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: SOLVED GIGABYTE GA-P31-DS3L Problem??*

So thats, that then.


----------

